# gtypist не работает в русской локали.

## acheron2

Поставил app-misc/gtypist-2.7. Запускаю, выдаёт 

```
(null): i18n problem: invalid value for msgid "Y/N": Д/Н
```

 Попробовал 2.7-r1 и 2.8.3 с ебилдом от 2.7 — с тем же результатом.

Системная локаль ru_RU.UTF-8.  glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2

Если запускать наподобие 

```
LC_ALL="C" gtypist
```

 то всё работает нормально, но не отображаются русские символы.

Лечится?

----------

## acheron2

Обсуждают ту же проблему: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtypist/+bug/281946

Похоже, программа умеет работать только с 1-байтовыми символами.

----------

